# Smoked salmon



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone know after the brine on smoked salmon if you can dry the salmon in the fridge overnight to get the pellicle on it ??  Any help is very much appreciated.,. WHB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes You can do that.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks ds2003, your help is much appreciated !!


----------



## akhap (Sep 3, 2013)

I have yet to see a frig with enough airflow to begin to get a good pellicle.

Set your trays on bags of ice and put fans on them if you are unable to get the temp down enough or if it is so damp the pellicle takes too long to form.

The pellicle is simply the most critical element in proper salmon smoking and cutting corners is going to cause issues at some point.
art


----------



## cmayna (Sep 3, 2013)

Though I've never used a fridge to airdry the Salmon,  I can't imagine it letting a pellicle form due to no wind flow.  I've always used a fan when drying my fish.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

It does work, just takes longer. You can also place a small fan in the fridge to speed things along.


----------



## akhap (Sep 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It does work, just takes longer. You can also place a small fan in the fridge to speed things along.



A fan in the frig???

Nothing good happens to fish while it is waiting...

A frig with a reasonable seal exchanges very little air with the outside.  There are already as many molecules in the air as it can contain (Avagadro had more than a little to say about that) until it gets colder.  And that does not amount to much.  There is simply no where for water vapor to go, aside from condensing on stuff that is there that is already colder.  It does nothing positive for the frig or the fish.

A reasonable quantity of fish could never be surface dried in any frig, fan or not.  Either pellicle means something different, or there is something going on in your frig that is way different...


----------



## dcarch (Sep 3, 2013)

AKhap said:


> A fan in the frig???
> 
> Nothing good happens to fish while it is waiting...
> 
> ...


A refrigerator is a fairly good dehydrator because air is circulated thru the freezer compartment. That's why you get freezer burnt food. That's why a freezer needs to be defrosted regularly. A freezer is used to dehydrate air in a high-vacuum system, for instance.

For some refrigerators, you can screw in a socket extender into the refrigerator light socket to plug in a small fan.

dcarch


----------



## akhap (Sep 4, 2013)

dcarch said:


> A refrigerator is a fairly good dehydrator because air is circulated thru the freezer compartment. That's why you get freezer burnt food. That's why a freezer needs to be defrosted regularly. A freezer is used to dehydrate air in a high-vacuum system, for instance.
> 
> For some refrigerators, you can screw in a socket extender into the refrigerator light socket to plug in a small fan.
> 
> dcarch



Well, no, most of what you say is incorrect.

I have heard tell the light goes off in the frig when you close the door... Never stayed inside one to check it though.  I pulled wire for many years to get through college and am more than passing familiar with electricity and can make most anything work...  Just wonder "Why?"

Freezers are used to drop water out of air used around high-vacuum systems because the boiling point of water in a vacuum is 62 degrees below zero F!  That has nothing to do with consumer grade freezers.

I do not know of any refrigerator-freezers that circulate air through the freezer and reefer sections... and certainly none do it in volumes suitable to actually form a pellicle on any reasonable volume of salmon.

Freezer burn is caused by water sublimating from frozen food... 

Further, the notion you support is to run wet air into a freezer?  Just to build a bunch of frost?


----------



## dcarch (Sep 4, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Well, no, most of what you say is incorrect.
> 
> I have heard tell the light goes off in the frig when you close the door... Never stayed inside one to check it though. I pulled wire for many years to get through college and am more than passing familiar with electricity and can make most anything work... Just wonder "Why?"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

I will stand by my first response, it is possible to form a pellicle in the fridge. It is not my preferred method but it is possible and answered the original posters question. And yes it is also possible to place a fan in a fridge. That's the last that I will comment.


----------



## akhap (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, water does boil in a vacuum at room temperature... But it starts boiling at 62 degrees F below zero in a vacuum.  You are confusing latent heat effects.


Freezer coils do not circulate air... They carry Freon in older units and most newer ones use ammonia.  The concept of dumping wet air into a freezer to allow the defrost feature (something to be avoided if storing food is a priority) to remove it is "interesting" and counterproductive in so many ways.

You seem to have forgotten the question is whether a pellicle can be formed on salmon in a frig.  Yes, very small quantities can be.  As you noted the RH in the closed system will stabilize at the given temperature and pressure.  Evaporation rate is a function of RH and ridiculously slow when RH is high.  RH increases dramatically when the temperature drops.  A fan on the counter in the same kitchen will have the multiple advantages of increased air temperature therefore greater capacity to accept evaporating water, greater air volume therefore longer window of evaporation, and reduced RH therefore a greater speed of evaporation.

How water works under many different conditions is actually a specialty of mine by dint of extensive education and work.  Your understanding of same is clearly limited and I have no desire to argue with you.
art


----------



## dcarch (Sep 4, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Yes, water does boil in a vacuum at room temperature... But it starts boiling at 62 degrees F below zero in a vacuum. You are confusing latent heat effects.


----------



## akhap (Sep 4, 2013)

Please take a look at the linked chart... you will see that water does indeed boil in a vacuum at temperatures FAR below zero.  Picking out the exact number from the chart is tough to interpolate, but minus 62F is the number generally used.  And yes ice subjected to a sudden complete vacuum will boil away, stepping over solid and liquid phase like they were almost never there.

Getting to a complete vacuum is a difficult thing and why the average room temperature is used... The link is from a group at Cambridge University so feel free to question them.

Your comment "...air has to be circulated thru the same freezer coils."  Feel free to explain what that means if not air is shipped through the same coils.

I was inexact on ammonia...  It is used in most of the freezers I deal with at the commercial scale.

There is as much bacteria in a refrigerator as out...  Actually more in most cases as a concentration point.

Further, the evaporation of water will keep the fish below room temperature for quite a while and the ice below (if used) will further lower the temperature.

The brine will have reduced the surface of the wet fish to less than favorable conditions for bacteria, especially as it starts to dry, yet remains moist and the electrolytes are being concentrated.

While smoked salmon is going to be at room temperature while the pellicle forms it will be raised to 140 to kill said problems and will be put in a smoker at far below 140 for a significant amount of time... Total non-issues in real terms.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

Tom


----------



## dcarch (Sep 4, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Please take a look at the linked chart... you will see that water does indeed boil in a vacuum at temperatures FAR below zero. Picking out the exact number from the chart is tough to interpolate, but minus 62F is the number generally used. And yes ice subjected to a sudden complete vacuum will boil away, stepping over solid and liquid phase like they were almost never there.


----------



## dcarch (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> If the fish is brined at the proper % of salinity @ 60° for the proper amount of time , it is cured  and can sustain a substantial amount of time at room temperature.
> 
> Tom


I can agree with that "if".

dcarch


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll not get into a scientific debate, but I will give what I know from my experience.

I have always put my Salmon pieces on racks in my Meat Fridge over night, before smoking.

It has always at least begun the pellicle, but not usually completed in that short time.

Therefore I set my MES to about 100* to 130*, and put the Salmon in the smoker for an hour or two before adding smoke.

This has always completed the forming of the pellicle.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

dcarch said:


> I can agree with that "if".
> 
> dcarch


Air drying was always a concern of mine therefore, I brine mine much longer than actually needed partly for convenience, but mostly to insure 100% brine saturation.  I presently have one in the brine that has been there for 18 hours.  Will air dry with fan and smoke later today.

The following is how I do mine.   Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

It has been my experience that length of time brining depends on how thick the pieces of fish are, and how strong your brine is.

If one recipe for brining calls for 18 hours, and you use it on fish that were brined in a mixture that calls for 6 hours, that fish would be too salty.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> It has been my experience that length of time brining depends on how thick the pieces of fish are, and how strong your brine is.
> 
> If one recipe for brining calls for 18 hours, and you use it on fish that were brined in a mixture that calls for 6 hours, that fish would be too salty.
> 
> Bear


I used to think the same as you, but it has been my personal experience that once it is 100% saturated with the brine regardless of the strength whether it be for 3 hours or 24, it dose not get any saltier.  Much like pickling foods, once they are pickled they are pickled.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I used to think the same as you, but it has been my personal experience that once it is 100% saturated with the brine regardless of the strength whether it be for 3 hours or 24, it dose not get any saltier.  Much like pickling foods, once they are pickled they are pickled.
> 
> Tom


Your 18 hours may be fine for your brine.

LOL---Try mixing up my brine, and brine it for 18 hours---See if anyone will eat it.

Not everything in smoking is the same.

We all have ways of turning out a good product----None of them are wrong.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Try mixing up my brine, and brine it for 18 hours---See if anyone will eat it.
> 
> Bear


Wow Bear,  Do you have any idea the % salinity of your brine?  Mine runs at 80%.  Sounds like yours may be more.  Give me a recipe that I can break down to about a pint and I will test it for you.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Wow Bear,  Do you have any idea the % salinity of your brine?  Mine runs at 80%.  Sounds like yours may be more.  Give me a recipe that I can break down to about a pint and I will test it for you.
> 
> Tom


Don't you ever look at any of my Step by Steps?

They are in my Signature---Just click on "Smoked Salmon" You can see how everyone loves it. It has my Brine Formula.

I don't think it even floats an egg.

Never measured the salinity----I go by taste.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't you ever look at any of my Step by Steps?
> 
> Yes Bear, LOL I read your threads.
> 
> ...


Because of the addition of a unknown type of soy sauce and not knowing the type of non iodized salt, canning, table, kosher or sea salt, I am unable to accurately determine the salinity of your brine.  If you are having good results with it, I say continue on.

Just to clarify the brining time of my recipe, it can be used within 3-4 hours, but as a longer brining time has no effect on it other than maybe firming it up a bit more, I normally let it go longer just for convenience.  Brine one day, dry and smoke the next.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Because of the addition of a unknown type of soy sauce and not knowing the type of non iodized salt, canning, table, kosher or sea salt, I am unable to accurately determine the salinity of your brine.  If you are having good results with it, I say continue on.
> 
> Just to clarify the brining time of my recipe, it can be used within 3-4 hours, but as a longer brining time has no effect on it other than maybe firming it up a bit more, I normally let it go longer just for convenience.  Brine one day, dry and smoke the next.
> 
> Tom


That's alright Tom, I don't need to know the salinity. Thanks Anyway.

If it tastes good & everybody loves it, you don't need to know what the salinity is.

If you read my Step by Step in my Signature, you will see that I did 8 smokes, using a total of 19 very big fillets. You would notice that I made changes in every one of those smokes except the last one. The last one was to confirm that the second last one was right on the money.

The first one, I started with what I found on the internet, because back then there wasn't many guys doing Step by Steps. That first one was to add salt until an egg would float (including the Soy Sauce). That was way to salty, so I cut it way back---Maybe even in half (I don't remember).

Anyway I ended up with the Brine that is on that Final one in my Signature. Hundreds of people have used it, and loved it. I ended up with that Brine for 6 hours. Then some time later I Brined some Tilapia fillets for 6 hours, and they were too salty (IMO), so I updated my Step by Step to 6 hours for pieces over 1/2" thick, and 4 hours for pieces under 1/2" thick. I have never had anyone tell me it was too salty----You can read the comments on that thread. There are over 170 comments on that thread, but a lot of them are from me thanking everybody for complimenting my Brine & Smoked Salmon method that they followed. That shows that the brining time with my brine does matter as does the thickness of the pieces of fish, which is exactly what I said in my first comment.

Mine is convenient for me too----Brine one day-------Fridge to start pellicle over night--------Start smoking next morning.

There are a lot of ways to do the things we do, and as long as they are safe, none of them are wrong.

Bear


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Tom



Well, no...  Salinity at edible levels is not adequate to "cure" salmon, period.  Hot smoking does NOT cure salmon.  It is a cooking method only and the fish has a relatively short shelf life.


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2013)

Obviously you have not seen what happens to ice in a very low vacuum.  Boiling point is meaningless in a solid, because you are subjecting it to an unnatural condition which could not develop without intervention.  The temperature required to make water freeze in a vacuum is way down there.  

What is the point in using a meat thermometer?  Is food safety not the major issue, after determining when the product is done?  And doesn't "done" relate to safety? Sheesh..............


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I'll not get into a scientific debate, but I will give what I know from my experience.
> 
> I have always put my Salmon pieces on racks in my Meat Fridge over night, before smoking.
> It has always at least begun the pellicle, but not usually completed in that short time.
> ...



And frankly, your pictures show fish compromised by lack of a proper pellicle.  Your photos show some fish with the white ooze on clear surfaces without apparent damage.  All of your photos show fish with the white ooze.  proper fish will not have the ooze and the texture will be superior.  Those are facts, not speculation.


----------



## akhap (Sep 5, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's alright Tom, I don't need to know the salinity. Thanks Anyway.
> If it tastes good & everybody loves it, you don't need to know what the salinity is.
> If you read my Step by Step in my Signature, you will see that I did 8 smokes, using a total of 19 very big fillets. You would notice that I made changes in every one of those smokes except the last one. The last one was to confirm that the second last one was right on the money.
> The first one, I started with what I found on the internet, because back then there wasn't many guys doing Step by Steps. That first one was to add salt until an egg would float (including the Soy Sauce). That was way to salty, so I cut it way back---Maybe even in half (I don't remember).
> ...



But you are also skinning your salmon IIRC... That changes every aspect of what you are doing and IMO&E not for the better.  Every aspect is complicated from holding the fish together, to controlling salinity, to getting it off the racks cleanly to getting the smoke right...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2013)

AKhap said:


> But you are also skinning your salmon IIRC... That changes every aspect of what you are doing and IMO&E not for the better. Every aspect is complicated from holding the fish together, to controlling salinity, to getting it off the racks cleanly to getting the smoke right...


You do yours your way!

Over a long time & many smokes done many ways including your way, I settled in to the best way for me. Skinning gives me better smoke flavor, and I have no problem with any results, and apparently neither have hundreds of people who have followed my way.

I have read your posts, and I don't agree with some of your methods, but I figured if you like it, why should I criticize. Maybe you should do the same.

Bear


----------



## dcarch (Sep 5, 2013)

AKhap said:


> Obviously you have not seen what happens to ice in a very low vacuum. Boiling point is meaningless in a solid, because you are subjecting it to an unnatural condition which could not develop without intervention. The temperature required to make water freeze in a vacuum is way down there.
> 
> What is the point in using a meat thermometer? Is food safety not the major issue, after determining when the product is done? And doesn't "done" relate to safety? Sheesh..............


As you said, water behavior is a specialty of yours by dint of your extensive education and work, and I respect you very much for that. As a result, and as you have characterized me, "Your understanding of same is clearly limited", I am very confused by your contradictory statements to fundamental science as I understand it.

First, Ice forms from water under *high* vacuum, not *low *vacuum as you said. WoW!

You agree with me that "Boiling point is meaningless in a solid, because you are subjecting it to an unnatural condition"

So you are disagreeing with your previous statement that "But it starts boiling at 62 degrees F below zero in a vacuum. You are confusing latent heat effects." Wow!

"The temperature required to make water freeze in a vacuum is way down there." 

I AM SHOCKED that your extensive knowledge is so different than my limited understanding, which is, water freezes in vacuum at 32F just the same. Wow!

"What is the point in using a meat thermometer? Is food safety not the major issue, after determining when the product is done? And doesn't "done" relate to safety? Sheesh.............."

So your extensive knowledge is telling all food safety experts that they are all wrong? that there are many food toxins which cannot be destroyed by cooking to the correct temperature? Wow!

dcarch, Wow!!! Lots to learn from experts on the internet!!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 5, 2013)

WTF is with all this red and blue text? Can't we just move on?  I'm sure everyone has some valid points but I bet the OP regrets opening up this can of worms.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2013)

cmayna said:


> WTF is with all this red and blue text? Can't we just move on?  I'm sure everyone has some valid points but I bet the OP regrets opening up this can of worms.


----------



## ette68 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bearcarver, I am very new to this smoking thing, and I bought some salmon today I was going to smoke it and now I see all this stuff about pellicle, I have never heard of this before can you explain to me what it is and if your salmon has to have this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2013)

ette68 said:


> Bearcarver, I am very new to this smoking thing, and I bought some salmon today I was going to smoke it and now I see all this stuff about pellicle, I have never heard of this before can you explain to me what it is and if your salmon has to have this.


There are a few ways to do it.

After brining, I just dry them off & put the pieces on a smoker rack. Then into my extra fridge over night. That begins the pellicle. Then before I smoke, I put them in the smoker at about 130*, without smoke for a hour or two. This usually finishes the pellicle forming. If you don't have an extra fridge, I would put them in the smoker at about 130* without smoke for maybe 1 to 3 hours, or until the surface of the fish become tacky & a bit shiny. If you start smoking before that, it could get slimy & bad tasting.

Here is my Step by Step on how I do my Salmon:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

My links to my Step by Steps are also in my Signature, at the bottom of all of my posts.

Bear


----------



## ette68 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, I made the  Brine and letting them soak for six hours then into the fridge. Thanks for the step by step and the detail of tacky and shiny. It may seem unimportant to advanced smokers but to us newbys all the more describing what it should look like helps us out more. Thanks, we will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2013)

ette68 said:


> Ok, I made the  Brine and letting them soak for six hours then into the fridge. Thanks for the step by step and the detail of tacky and shiny. It may seem unimportant to advanced smokers but to us newbys all the more describing what it should look like helps us out more. Thanks, we will see how it turns out tomorrow.


I should have said Dry, Tacky, and Shiny.

Bear


----------



## ette68 (Sep 6, 2013)

Got it dry, shiny , and tacky, I think I can handle that thanks again.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 6, 2013)

"ette68" Can I guess,,,,,a '68 Corvette?  Surely not a '68 Mustang LOL


----------



## ette68 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish but no I am more of a truck girl dodge ram 1500 quad cab, the ette68 is just the last part of my middle name Annette and 68 is the year I was born it is just something I have been using for my email address for along time in stead of my real name, sorry nothing exciting to my user name just something boring and easy to remember but if I was going to buy a car it could be a 68 mustang.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 7, 2013)

Like mine?  I just knew there was something about you that I liked.








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## cmayna (Sep 7, 2013)

Ette68,
What type of brine?


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## ette68 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ya something like that, nice car for where you live, I have to settle for the truck in these Arkansas hills and woods, I don't spend a lot of time in the city.


----------



## ette68 (Sep 7, 2013)

I used the one Bearcarver used for his smoked salmon recipe


----------



## cmayna (Sep 7, 2013)

Good choice.  I  typically dry my fish at room temp under a fan for 2+ hours but as you can see, there are different ways.  Never have had the need to use a fridge.




Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Good choice. I typically dry my fish at room temp under a fan for 2+ hours but as you can see, there are different ways. Never have had the need to use a fridge.
> 
> 
> Tapayakin' from my iphone


The fan is one of the best ways, but not if you have a cat.

Smokey would love to see some Salmon pieces out in the open.

The only room I could lock him out of would be the bedroom, and Mrs Bear wouldn't like that idea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW: Nice Stang!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Sep 8, 2013)

Geez,  and here I have 3 cats who can care less about Salmon.



Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 11, 2013)

Did not mean to start a thread that ended up with folks arguing, just had a ? and thought what better place to get an answer.  For those with an answer, thanks!  I know I am kinda a newbie here but can't we respect others opinions and recipes like we would like our own opinions and recipes respected...  Just saying if you don't like a recipe, then don't use it.  Thanks again to those with an answer....  It is appreciated....  WHB


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow..................you boys are just smoking fish not building a skyscraper.........remember the "KISS" system for the rest of us novice smokers....My head is spinning after what I just read and still don't know what in the heck you were talking about.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 11, 2013)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Did not mean to start a thread that ended up with folks arguing, just had a ? and thought what better place to get an answer. For those with an answer, thanks! I know I am kinda a newbie here but can't we respect others opinions and recipes like we would like our own opinions and recipes respected... Just saying if you don't like a recipe, then don't use it. Thanks again to those with an answer.... It is appreciated.... WHB


well said WHB......I'm a newbie to the world of smoking also - I read this thread and I am more confused than before. I agree "if you don't like a recipe, then don't use it".... We all take a lot of time in developing and testing recipes and have received great  reviews from family and friends (both of which are our toughest critics) ........smoking and bbq'ing food should be fun and NOT intimidating like some people make it out to be.....correct me if I am wrong here - just saying.  Josie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2013)

WHB  &  Josie-----------Exactly !!

Bear


----------



## akhap (Sep 16, 2013)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> well said WHB......I'm a newbie to the world of smoking also - I read this thread and I am more confused than before. I agree "if you don't like a recipe, then don't use it".... We all take a lot of time in developing and testing recipes and have received great  reviews from family and friends (both of which are our toughest critics) ........smoking and bbq'ing food should be fun and NOT intimidating like some people make it out to be.....correct me if I am wrong here - just saying.  Josie



What do you find intimidating about the FACT the pellicle is the single most important step in smoking fish?

What do you find difficult in understanding Beercarver starts off with a compromised pellicle and produces smoked fish showing strong signs of heat abuse?

Your critic family member may be the toughest, but they likely know little about what really great smoked fish is. They cannot until they have actually tried some.

Developing and testing recipes is a grand pursuit... ONCE you have mastered the very BASICS of smoking.  Showing photos of poor product should be a clue to look elsewhere for a better set of BASIC instructions.  Once the BASICS are mastered the recipe can come into play.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, other than meeting a few nice folks from this thread, I am kinda regretting even starting this thread.  AK, there's more than "one way to skin a cat"...  AGAIN, if you don't like someone else's recipe then don't use it !!  Thought it was a simple question that I originally asked...  Thought it interesting to see the different ways people do things...  So I am saying in a nut shell that as the original poster of this thread I find it insulting that you think YOUR way is the only way and insulting others is your way of showing your RIGHT !!  I am constantly learning stuff on every smoke I do and it does not need to be intimidating as SVB stated...  WHB


----------



## dcarch (Sep 16, 2013)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ok, other than meeting a few nice folks from this thread, I am kinda regretting even starting this thread. AK, there's more than "one way to skin a cat"... AGAIN, if you don't like someone else's recipe then don't use it !! Thought it was a simple question that I originally asked... Thought it interesting to see the different ways people do things... So I am saying in a nut shell that as the original poster of this thread I find it insulting that you think YOUR way is the only way and insulting others is your way of showing your RIGHT !! I am constantly learning stuff on every smoke I do and it does not need to be intimidating as SVB stated... WHB


Well said.

Just want to put this out there. I have in fact visited many commercial smoke salmon houses in the NY area, from small to large, regular to Kosher, talked to the operators of those companies, looked inside their factories, from their freezers to their slicing and packaging operations, to the restaurants they supply to, I can tell you that there is no one recipe or method, everyone does something different.

dcarch


----------



## dcarch (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, just in case you are wondering.

The company I am with gives smoked salmon to clients around Christmas Holidays. 350 lbs to 450 lbs every year. I am the shopper for the company. I get to talk to many smoke houses, see how clean they are, discuss how they make their salmon, and sample lots of recipes.

dcarch


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2013)

dcarch, 
     I need your job !!  Any openings ??  LOL


----------



## cmayna (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey, Hey, Hey, get in line behind me.  I already applied for a job as a Salmon taster.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2013)

Alright I'll step aside for one person cmayna but that's it.  The next opening is mine !!  LOL


----------



## dcarch (Sep 17, 2013)

The company trusts me because I smoke salmon at home. Tasting smoke salmon is OK, that is just a job. No big deal.

But, many of these smoke houses also smoke shrimps, trout, sturgeon, lobsters, scallops --------  now that's the fun part, I get to taste those too!!!.







dcarch


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2013)

You lucky dawg !  Good for you to have such an awesome job !  They ever have an opening, keep me in mind...  LOL,  WHB


----------



## paplou (Oct 20, 2014)

i have done it on the fridge, just make sure you leave it in there till you get a good glaze on it


----------

